# American Chiropractor and Family just moved to Portugal!!



## ldslabchick

Hello... My name is Amy and my husband (Jon) and I recently relocated to the Porto area. My husband just opened a chiropractic office here and we are looking for other expats who live in the area and would like to get together. My husband is fluent but me and my 3 boys still need to learn the language so any tips you all have would truely be appreciated. 
Beijinhos
Amy


----------



## silvers

Hi Amy,
Contact blackirishgirl on here, she is American and also lives in Porto.


----------



## thom.zydervelt

*greetings from The Netherlands innate intelligence*



ldslabchick said:


> Hello... My name is Amy and my husband (Jon) and I recently relocated to the Porto area. My husband just opened a chiropractic office here and we are looking for other expats who live in the area and would like to get together. My husband is fluent but me and my 3 boys still need to learn the language so any tips you all have would truely be appreciated.
> Beijinhos
> Amy


Hello Jon and Amy, what a small world it is. I am a California chiro who has been living in New Zealand for the last 16 years now traveling in The Neherlands. I am interested in relocating into the Algave or Lisbon area and working as a chiro what else. My wife amanda is still in NZ until I get it together here on this side of the world. Would love to meet up and see what sparks fly. We have six children
in a blended family two still at home. Would love to hear your experiences and share mine. Thom


----------



## palmeiro

My cousin's husband is a chiro living in Portimao for the last 6-7 years. He came from Canada and moved out there to start his practise. I know he's expanded his practise to Albufeira and Lisbon. You may be interested in speaking with him. Let me know if you are and I can ask him for his contact info.


----------



## thom.zydervelt

palmeiro said:


> My cousin's husband is a chiro living in Portimao for the last 6-7 years. He came from Canada and moved out there to start his practise. I know he's expanded his practise to Albufeira and Lisbon. You may be interested in speaking with him. Let me know if you are and I can ask him for his contact info.


Hello back and thanks for that. Yes I am very interested in getting back to work
for all of the obvious reasons. I would love his contact info and as of now I am 
soon to be in Portugal to meet up with Dr. Andrew Hatch in Lisbon and go from
there. I sent you my email address on the last submitted message but it didnt
work some how. I am on skype as thom.zydervelt and gmail at the same 
name so maybe that will work. cheers Thom


----------



## thom.zydervelt

hi amy tried to email you not sure if it got to you. my email is thom.zydervelt at gmail dot com so try to email me too. Also we can talk on skype. Would love to know what is up in Portugal and then dedice what is the best. I am in The Netherlands in a small village called Barneveld.
cheers thom and no I speak a bit of Spanish but would have to learn Portuguese.


----------



## palmeiro

I will pass your info along to him so he can get in touch with you. I'm not sure if the language will be an issue, but you can talk to him about it. I know he recently hired an American chiro to help take care of his Lisbon clients. He may have an opportunity for you aswell, or at the very least can give you advice and help you network.


----------



## thom.zydervelt

palmeiro said:


> I will pass your info along to him so he can get in touch with you. I'm not sure if the language will be an issue, but you can talk to him about it. I know he recently hired an American chiro to help take care of his Lisbon clients. He may have an opportunity for you aswell, or at the very least can give you advice and help you network.


Hello Palmeiro not sure of your name. Yes that would be great I have began networking and enjoyed the chiros I have talked to so far. Am working on booking a ticket and will be in Portugal in the next week or so. Thank you for your support. 
Am planning on flying to Lisbon and traveling by train to Faro and bus to Lagos. 
If anyone knows anyone there. cheers thom


----------



## manzpage

*looking for a chiropratcor*



thom.zydervelt said:


> Hello Palmeiro not sure of your name. Yes that would be great I have began networking and enjoyed the chiros I have talked to so far. Am working on booking a ticket and will be in Portugal in the next week or so. Thank you for your support.
> Am planning on flying to Lisbon and traveling by train to Faro and bus to Lagos.
> If anyone knows anyone there. cheers thom


Hi Thom, I was searching for a chiropratcor in the Algarve and found this forum... we are living in Lagos and in depersate need of a quality chriopractor ... my hubby's back is giving him serious grief.

smaller world again ... I am a kiwi and my name is Amanda


----------



## PETERFC

*Email*

Hi Thom 

It's good to see you are careful with your email address. In the last week i have seen a number of members who have been putting their correct address. I hope that these other members see how you dealt with inserting your email.

Peter the 666 man

thom.zydervelt at gmail dot com


----------



## palmeiro

Manzpage, can you send me a private message so I can provide you the info for my cousin who works out of Portimao? I don't want to give it in the general forum.


----------



## thom.zydervelt

manzpage said:


> Hi Thom, I was searching for a chiropratcor in the Algarve and found this forum... we are living in Lagos and in depersate need of a quality chriopractor ... my hubby's back is giving him serious grief.
> 
> smaller world again ... I am a kiwi and my name is Amanda


Hi my wife's name is Amanda and you know mine. It is Thom. I will fly down to Faro on Wed night and try to get a bus to Lagos the next day or two. If you can tell me how to trade info as I am a novice at blogs I will be happy to meet up and help your husband. Please send me a private email if you like I am having trouble working out how to do it cheers Thom


----------



## suprat

hej amy, i just registered cause i thought that might allow me to send u a PM, but i dont see how it works yet.. anyways, im an expat in porto and really need a chiropracter, would feel safer if he/she could treat me in english, too. im not sure if u want to publish contact details here or where ur husbands practice is, but if there's any way for u to contact me via message, that'd be really cool. 
best,
t.


----------



## ldslabchick

palmeiro said:


> My cousin's husband is a chiro living in Portimao for the last 6-7 years. He came from Canada and moved out there to start his practise. I know he's expanded his practise to Albufeira and Lisbon. You may be interested in speaking with him. Let me know if you are and I can ask him for his contact info.


Hello Palmeiro... I would also be interested in getting your cousin's husband information if that is o.k..... we are new chiros in Portugal (Porto area) and it is always nice to meet other chiro to get advice and there take on things... if that would be o.k. you can send him my email..... ldslabchick at yahoo dot com... thanks for your help
Amy Caldwell
Óptima Quiroprática


----------



## MaxPowerDC

Amy, can I ask what type of visa you and your husband are on? And, how long it took to come through?

Thanks,
Max


----------



## sushiandpasta

*Re:*

Hi Amy!
I just saw your post. I am in CA. My husband is also a Chiropractic Doctor.
We just find a practice in Portugal to buy. It is beutiful place to live in there. 
Can you give me your opinion to live in there?
I am from originally Japan. I have been in US for 8 years. But My husband and I really sick to live in US..
I have a 5 years old girl. How is education and health care over there.
I am looking forward to hear from you
Thank you
Rina


----------



## ldslabchick

Hello Rina.... so where in Portugal is the practice?... we are up in the north... it has been a challenge getting things started in Portugal... we have been here 7 months and we still have things to do to make us legal (residence cards, social sec. cards, fical numbers, etc, etc, etc).... does your husband speak portuguese at all?.... my husband lived here for 2 years several years ago and is fluent which makes the process a little easier... I have 3 boys and finally got all the paperwork together to get them enrolled in public school.... I can't answer your question about the education because we just got them into school this week.... as for health care.... it is socialized and from what I hear, its not all that great ( a friend who is from portugal but lived in the states for 6 years said it is much better in the states) but they do have private hospitals which are much better if you can afford them. Your husband is welcome to call my husbands office to get his opinion on things... his name is Jon... his business name is Optima Quiropratica and his Chiro assist. is fluent in english... to call from the states dial 011 to get out of the country and then 351229746568.
So who's practice is he purchasing?... when will you arrive?.... let me know if I can help you in any way.
Cheers
Amy



sushiandpasta said:


> Hi Amy!
> I just saw your post. I am in CA. My husband is also a Chiropractic Doctor.
> We just find a practice in Portugal to buy. It is beutiful place to live in there.
> Can you give me your opinion to live in there?
> I am from originally Japan. I have been in US for 8 years. But My husband and I really sick to live in US..
> I have a 5 years old girl. How is education and health care over there.
> I am looking forward to hear from you
> Thank you
> Rina


----------



## ldslabchick

Hey Max.... we applied for a work visa first and then after they issue that we had 180days to apply for a residence card. We applied for the work visa through the consulate in San Fransisco... it took about 2 weeks to get the approval... but I have to tell you Max... this is not normal.... the man at the consulate office said he was shocked to see a work visa request go through so quickly... he said the average time is any where from 6 weeks to 6 months... so some how the stars were on our side... if you know what I mean!!!.... so may I ask what your plans are?.... are you a new DC?... where did you go to school?.... feel free to call my husband and get his take on practicing in Portugal.. we are up in the Porto area, his business is called Óptima Quiroprática, his name is Jon and his CA is fluent in English 351 229 746 568.... Good luck with everything and keep in touch, let us know if you need any help.
take care~
Amy

QUOTE=MaxPowerDC;182577]Amy, can I ask what type of visa you and your husband are on? And, how long it took to come through?

Thanks,
Max[/QUOTE]


----------



## ldslabchick

My husband practices in Ermesinde (just 10 minutes from Porto). His practice is Óptima Quiroprática and you can locate it on Paginas Amarelos or pai.pt. Have you been able to get in touch with him yet? He would love to help you with all your misalignment and postural needs and of course speaking in English is always a treat for him.


----------



## erwdc

*Chiro in Porto*

Hello My name is Eric my wife Karie and I are interested in moving to Portugal. Where I would like to practice chiropractic and my wife acupuncture. We would like to hear from those living and currently practicing in the country and from anyone with a good inside track. I have read some of the posts in this forum and look forward to talking with you


----------



## erwdc

*Hi Max*



MaxPowerDC said:


> Amy, can I ask what type of visa you and your husband are on? And, how long it took to come through?
> 
> Thanks,
> Max


Hi I say you reply to another post and just wanted to pick your brain a bit about what it is like to move and practice in your area of Portugal. I am interested in moving from the US


----------



## blackirishgirl

I'm unsure that ldslabchick is following posts any longer if that's to whom your question is directed - she and her family had an opportunity outside of Portugal and are no longer here. 

Although I can't answer for her, I'd recommend, as I think she would, that learning Portuguese and understanding the culture makes things much easier if you're coming to practice.


----------



## erwdc

are there opportunities to practice while we learn the language? What cities or regions would you suggest for a couple who currently dose not speak the language?
Thanks


----------



## lindyman77

erwdc said:


> are there opportunities to practice while we learn the language? What cities or regions would you suggest for a couple who currently dose not speak the language?
> Thanks


I have personal inside knowledge of the chiropractic culture here and it is very small and undeveloped. Most Portuguese don't even know or care about Chiropractic so part of the work is educating and making a case for chiro. (No I am not one) 

As for locations to practice, because the field is so small you have ample opportunity all over yet at the same time, not knowing the language is going to be very limiting initially.


----------



## erwdc

*making a case*

I am very comfortable working to educate and empower people. Again bringing up the question about the language. are there areas of the country where english is more prevalent. I would be grateful for any insight you would be willing to share based on your inside knowledge as we evaluate our options. Do you know of any western or chiro offices that are looking for another doc?


----------



## lindyman77

erwdc said:


> I am very comfortable working to educate and empower people. Again bringing up the question about the language. are there areas of the country where english is more prevalent. I would be grateful for any insight you would be willing to share based on your inside knowledge as we evaluate our options. Do you know of any western or chiro offices that are looking for another doc?


The area of the Algarve (mentioned previously) will be your best bet for working in English. That is the "touristy" area of the country where English is often overheard. There are many British/Irish people living there as well as other European tourists that default to English when visiting the country. That doesn't mean there is room for a sustainable business there but it would be your best option IMHO. 

I don't know of anyone looking to add staff at the moment but I will keep my ears open. Also, what is your work visa situation? Do you have clearance to work in the country (work visa? E.U. passport, residency?)


----------



## ldslabchick

erwdc said:


> I am very comfortable working to educate and empower people. Again bringing up the question about the language. are there areas of the country where english is more prevalent. I would be grateful for any insight you would be willing to share based on your inside knowledge as we evaluate our options. Do you know of any western or chiro offices that are looking for another doc?


Hello erwdc.... sorry for the delay... as mentioned before by another friend.... we are no longer in the country.... but to answer a few questions....and just to give you some background... we had relocated to Portugal to open an office because my husband is fluent in Portuguese... unfortunately the doctor that came to take over our office had no portuguese language background and only lasted for a couple of months.... I don't want to discourage you in your quest but without the language skill or personal contacts in the country, you will find it almost impossible to work in the country. We had searched out opportunities with other Chiro's in the country but no one was really looking or in the position to bring on another doc.... so we went over on our own and it was..... HOLY CRAP HARD!!!!.... and the paperwork is a nightmare... it seriously kept my husband up some nights... but we got it done.. so its not impossible but very, very difficult.... and like I said, he is fluent in portuguese.... I did know that a chiro in the south was looking to sell out but that was over a year ago.... so not sure if the opportunity is still available.... if you can find a doc to bring you on... that would be your best bet.... Good luck and feel free to ask more questions anytime.


----------



## erwdc

*Thanks*

I appreciate you getting back to me your input is very enlightening. We are open to other areas but for what ever reason Portugal had come to us and felt it was defiantly worth some investigation.
be well


----------



## erwdc

*visa situation*

currently we both only have a us passport. I understand from previous experience that obtaining a visa to work can take some time. I am not that far along in the process, but again would appreciate any advise you could offer on that topic.




lindyman77 said:


> The area of the Algarve (mentioned previously) will be your best bet for working in English. That is the "touristy" area of the country where English is often overheard. There are many British/Irish people living there as well as other European tourists that default to English when visiting the country. That doesn't mean there is room for a sustainable business there but it would be your best option IMHO.
> 
> I don't know of anyone looking to add staff at the moment but I will keep my ears open. Also, what is your work visa situation? Do you have clearance to work in the country (work visa? E.U. passport, residency?)


----------



## clix

ldslabchick said:


> Hello erwdc.... sorry for the delay... as mentioned before by another friend.... we are no longer in the country.... but to answer a few questions....and just to give you some background... we had relocated to Portugal to open an office because my husband is fluent in Portuguese... unfortunately the doctor that came to take over our office had no portuguese language background and only lasted for a couple of months.... I don't want to discourage you in your quest but without the language skill or personal contacts in the country, you will find it almost impossible to work in the country. We had searched out opportunities with other Chiro's in the country but no one was really looking or in the position to bring on another doc.... so we went over on our own and it was..... HOLY CRAP HARD!!!!.... and the paperwork is a nightmare... it seriously kept my husband up some nights... but we got it done.. so its not impossible but very, very difficult.... and like I said, he is fluent in portuguese.... I did know that a chiro in the south was looking to sell out but that was over a year ago.... so not sure if the opportunity is still available.... if you can find a doc to bring you on... that would be your best bet.... Good luck and feel free to ask more questions anytime.


Hi, may ask as to which country you've moved to? Did you no longer like living in Portugal?


----------



## erwdc

*thanks*



clix said:


> Hi, may ask as to which country you've moved to? Did you no longer like living in Portugal?


Thank you for your input Have a great holiday


----------



## ldslabchick

clix said:


> Hi, may ask as to which country you've moved to? Did you no longer like living in Portugal?


We moved back to the states.... we liked living in Portugal but we felt the education our kids were receiving was lacking.... it is hard to take them from American schools and throw them in Portuguese schools... they missed out on so much... sports, music, art, school clubs etc. .... we were excited that they were learning Portuguese, but we felt like that was all they were learning.... so we decided their education needed to come first.... we would like to return again some day to do a service mission.


----------



## JohnBoy

Hi there vtorcato. If you have any problem finding a chiro in Porto I can put you in touch with an excellent English speaking lady in Aveiro. She is Portuguese but spent a long time in Canada and trained in the US.


----------



## blackirishgirl

JohnBoy - I'd like that information, please. I'd heard from ldslabchick's OH that there are a few in Porto/Leça, but can't locate them.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnBoy

blackirishgirl said:


> JohnBoy - I'd like that information, please. I'd heard from ldslabchick's OH that there are a few in Porto/Leça, but can't locate them.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Blackirishgirl. The name is Dr. Maria Leonor Sweetman of Quiropratica Barrocas and her number is 234 422 026 or mobile 912 334 984. The practice is at Av. Forca Aerea Portuguesa, 78, Aveiro. The receptionist is Sara who speaks very good English. There is plenty of parking on the street or it's about a ten minute walk from the station with a regular service from Porto.

Colin.


----------



## mlka

Hi,

Sorry to butt in but was just wondering if there are still expats located in Porto.

My partner and I moved over a few months but rarely see any expats about.

Martin


----------



## canoeman

Loads, go along to the Porto Cricket Club


----------



## blackirishgirl

Expats in the north are very different than the rest of the country, in my opinion. We don't have a huge influx of expats here and have integrated differently into everyday life - again, in my opinion. I have friends in the Lisbon region and Algarve who all tell me how different it is for them when they arrive north of Coimbra! In the Algarve - at least in certain areas - you're more likely to hear English spoken. Not so here in the north. Most inexpensive flights to and from the UK go to Faro or Lisbon, but very rarely Porto.

I can recommend a great club, very low key but good people: The American International Club Also, feel free to IM me through this site if you want to meet for a drink some time.


----------



## canoeman

Nice to see you back, Porto's a hub for Ryanair so quite a number of cheap flights and destinations available


----------



## Docjen

ldslabchick said:


> Hello... My name is Amy and my husband (Jon) and I recently relocated to the Porto area. My husband just opened a chiropractic office here and we are looking for other expats who live in the area and would like to get together. My husband is fluent but me and my 3 boys still need to learn the language so any tips you all have would truely be appreciated.
> Beijinhos
> Amy


Hello Amy, My name is Dr. Jennifer ... I am relocating to Portugal and wanting to open a chiropractic office... is there any advice you could give. Thank you so very much for whatever you can offer.


----------



## Beckettpdx

I would love to connect with any American or Canadian chiros in Portugal. I’m a chiropractor in Oregon and am currently considering moving to Portugal. Would love any info or connections from any of you who are willing to share!


----------



## Kelly Coogan

ldslabchick said:


> Hello... My name is Amy and my husband (Jon) and I recently relocated to the Porto area. My husband just opened a chiropractic office here and we are looking for other expats who live in the area and would like to get together. My husband is fluent but me and my 3 boys still need to learn the language so any tips you all have would truely be appreciated.
> Beijinhos
> Amy


Hi There Amy! I am a chiropractor that is thinking about moving there too..or somewhere in Portugal. Are you American or European? How is the chiropractic market there? I would love to hear about your experience!! Please email me at [email protected] if you would want to share more of your experience. 

Kelly Coogan DC


----------



## Kelly Coogan

Beckettpdx said:


> I would love to connect with any American or Canadian chiros in Portugal. I’m a chiropractor in Oregon and am currently considering moving to Portugal. Would love any info or connections from any of you who are willing to share!


i am a chiropractor in Oregon too! Where do you live? I am looking into moving to Portugal too. Would love to connect!


----------



## RandK2Porto

My husband and I are planning to get the ball rolling on our visa this June, meaning we want to be in Porto by this fall. After our wonderful visit to our chiropractic doctor yesterday (whom we will greatly miss after we leave California!) , I was wondering if we will be able to find a practice in Porto. Looks like we're in luck.


----------



## Dave.

ldslabchick said:


> Hello Rina.... so where in Portugal is the practice?... we are up in the north... it has been a challenge getting things started in Portugal... we have been here 7 months and we still have things to do to make us legal (residence cards, social sec. cards, fical numbers, etc, etc, etc).... does your husband speak portuguese at all?.... my husband lived here for 2 years several years ago and is fluent which makes the process a little easier... I have 3 boys and finally got all the paperwork together to get them enrolled in public school.... I can't answer your question about the education because we just got them into school this week.... as for health care.... it is socialized and from what I hear, its not all that great ( a friend who is from portugal but lived in the states for 6 years said it is much better in the states) but they do have private hospitals which are much better if you can afford them. Your husband is welcome to call my husbands office to get his opinion on things... his name is Jon... his business name is Optima Quiropratica and his Chiro assist. is fluent in english... to call from the states dial 011 to get out of the country and then 351229746568.
> So who's practice is he purchasing?... when will you arrive?.... let me know if I can help you in any way.
> Cheers
> Amy


Hello Amy,

I am going to graduate as a DC in the US, and I am wondering if one can survive without knowledge of Portuguese language working there? I have friends in Netherlands who say almost everyone speaks English there, so I am curious to know how it is in Portugal..

Thanks,
David


----------



## Cameron Q

Hi


RandK2Porto said:


> My husband and I are planning to get the ball rolling on our visa this June, meaning we want to be in Porto by this fall. After our wonderful visit to our chiropractic doctor yesterday (whom we will greatly miss after we leave California!) , I was wondering if we will be able to find a practice in Porto. Looks like we're in luck.


I'm a Canadian chiropractor currently practicing California with my wife, but will be traveling to Portugal in a couple of months. I'm very interested in finding out what is involved in practicing in Portugal, especially about the licensing process. I would really appreciate any information you might have about this.

Be well,
Cameron


----------

